
Code Scribbling with Fizz Buzz - pcote
http://hundredminutehack.blogspot.com/2016/01/code-scribbling-with-fizz-buzz.html
======
mathgladiator
Art for the sake of art.

I like doing things in an esoteric way. I wrote fizz Buzz weeks ago without
out any literal digits nor any arithmetic operators, also, I outputted Roman
numerals.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10599801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10599801)

------
tracker1

        for(i=1;i<101;i++)console.log((!(i%3)?'Fizz':'')+(!(i%5)?'Buzz':'')||i)

